# Frozen Meatballs?



## Roll_Bones

Last Christmas Eve, my daughter brought a slow cooker filled with meatballs and a semi sweet sauce. Garlicy!
They were fabulous and frankly I was expecting them to be terrible. I was wrong.
She got them at Aldi along with the sauce recipe?
Note: It looks like they are seasonal at Aldi as my wife has not seen them. 

In Costco's magazine, they highlighted their frozen Italian meatballs once  and ever since, I have wanted to try them.  
However, 100 meatballs is not a trial size. And I have not had the luck to taste them at the little food tasting stations.

Has anyone ever tried the Costco frozen Italian meatballs? Good? Bad? Buy again?


----------



## jennyema

I have never had a frozen meatball that was good.  Some are less gross than others but since I don't buy them, I don't know brands.  


100 meatballs is a LOT, even if they are good.


----------



## GotGarlic

jennyema said:


> I have never had a frozen meatball that was good.  Some are less gross than others but since I don't buy them, I don't know brands.
> 
> 
> 100 meatballs is a LOT, even if they are good.


Ditto.


----------



## roadfix

For a big party I'll throw 100 frozen meatballs in a slow cooker and dump a jar's worth of some kind of sauce over them.   They'll eat 'em...


----------



## Rocklobster

If you don't like them just take them to the driving range..FORE!!


----------



## CraigC

jennyema said:


> I have never had a frozen meatball that was good.  Some are less gross than others but since I don't buy them, I don't know brands.
> 
> 
> 100 meatballs is a LOT, even if they are good.



+2. Can't stand the texture or flavor.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I guess you guys are as closed minded as I was before those meatballs last Christmas.
I'm a fairly critical guy when it comes to food. Particular, as well and always made my own meatballs.
The meatballs my daughter bought were actually very good.
There were a couple guests that asked her for the recipe. 
They were good enough to buy again. 
I have literally made thousands of meatballs over the years and consider them to be the very best. But they are time consuming and take considerable work. Also they NEVER turn out the same every time.  Same with my meatloaf.  I do not follow recipes for these things.
I was considering them for nights we need a quick meal as I always have frozen marinara in the freezer.
It was a big surprise to say the least.

So no one has tasted a frozen Costco meatball?


----------



## roadfix

Roll_Bones said:


> So no one has tasted a frozen Costco meatball?





roadfix said:


> For a big party I'll throw 100 frozen meatballs in a slow cooker and dump a jar's worth of some kind of sauce over them.   They'll eat 'em...



My daughter bought them for her kid's birthday party last year.    It was a big bag and I believe they were from Costco.   I thought they were pretty good, they were all gone.


----------



## tenspeed

Roll_Bones said:


> *Also they NEVER turn out the same every time.*  Same with my meatloaf.  I do not follow recipes for these things.


I think I know why.


----------



## GotGarlic

tenspeed said:


> I think I know why.


I thought the exact same thing lol


----------



## roadfix

tenspeed said:


> I think I know why.


Is the answer in the third sentence you quoted?


----------



## Caslon

I re-visit my childhood school cafeteria days now and then by cooking some rice until its starchy enough to use an ice cream scoop to put on the plate, then add the gravy smothered beef meatballs on top.  A lettuce and pear salad topped with a dab mayo.  Childhood cafeteria memories...yum.  Sloppy Joe days too.


----------



## caseydog

I'm not opposed to using frozen meatballs, when you want a quick dinner. Some grocery stores also sell fresh ones in the meat department. 

Being a single guy, there is no way I'm buying 100 meatballs, so I have never tried the ones from COSTCO. If they are _Kirkland_ branded, there is a better than average chance they are at least decent. 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

Roll_Bones said:


> I guess you guys are as closed minded as I was before those meatballs last Christmas.


So, not agreeing with somebody is closed  minded? Well color me closed minded. I'll take my chances with home made..
Costco Meat ball ingredients:  Ground Beef, Water, Bread crumbs (enriched bleached wheat flour (bleaced  wheat flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamine, Mononitrate, Riboflavin,  Folic Acid), Salt, Durum Flour, Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil Shortening  (Soybean), Leavening (Sodium Bicarbonate, Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate,  Monocalcium, Phosphate), Dextrose, Yeast, Spice Extractive), Soy Protein  Concentrate, Salt, Dextrose, Mustard, Spices, Dehydrated Green Bell  Pepper, Dehydrated Red bell Pepper, Parmesan CHeese (Part-Skim Milk,  Cheese Cultures, Salt, Enzymes), Romano CHeese from Cow's Milk (Cultured  Pasteurized Part-Skim Milk, Slat, Enzymes), Dehydrated Garlic,  Hydrolyzed soy protein, natural Flavors, Dehydrated parsley. Contains:  Milk, Soy, Wheat.


----------



## roadfix

Rocklobster said:


> Costco Meat ball ingredients:  Ground Beef, Water, Bread crumbs (enriched bleached wheat flour (bleaced  wheat flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamine, Mononitrate, Riboflavin,  Folic Acid), Salt, Durum Flour, Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil Shortening  (Soybean), Leavening (Sodium Bicarbonate, Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate,  Monocalcium, Phosphate), Dextrose, Yeast, Spice Extractive), Soy Protein  Concentrate, Salt, Dextrose, Mustard, Spices, Dehydrated Green Bell  Pepper, Dehydrated Red bell Pepper, Parmesan CHeese (Part-Skim Milk,  Cheese Cultures, Salt, Enzymes), Romano CHeese from Cow's Milk (Cultured  Pasteurized Part-Skim Milk, Slat, Enzymes), Dehydrated Garlic,  Hydrolyzed soy protein, natural Flavors, Dehydrated parsley. Contains:  Milk, Soy, Wheat.



So what does this list of ingredients mean to the average consumer out there?


----------



## Rocklobster

roadfix said:


> So what does this list of ingredients mean to the average consumer out there?


It should mean make your own from fresh ingredients..


----------



## Caslon

There's no way I'm able to cook meatballs. You have to add pork to the beef.  Too advanced for me.  I buy frozen meatballs, but I'm sure to check the ingredients  to see that it includes pork, not just beef.


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> There's no way I'm able to cook meatballs. You have to add pork to the beef. Too advanced for me. I buy frozen meatballs, but I'm sure to check the ingredients to see that it includes pork, not just beef.



Mixing ground pork and ground beef is about as easy as easy gets. You just flake equal parts of the two meats apart from their packages into one bowl, and get your fingers in and mix the meat up. No tools needed but the ones at the ends of your arms. It takes me about a minute. 

Then, add your other ingredients, and get your hands in there again -- another minute or two. 

Once mixed, use something like an ice-cream or cookie-dough scoop to measure out the meat, and gently roll into balls. 

CD


----------



## tenspeed

caseydog said:


> Once mixed, use something like an ice-cream or cookie-dough scoop to measure out the meat, and gently roll into balls.


  I make them strictly by hand, as it's much faster.  They're not all exactly the same size, but it doesn't matter.  Pork isn't a requirement, either.  I can form a 2 lb. (meat) batch in the time it takes to heat the oven, about 15 - 20 minutes, and I'm not that fast.  That's about 50 meatballs.

  Part of the reason I cook is that I can control what I eat.  We eat convenience foods on rare occasions, and I can feel the difference afterwards (fat, salt, and who knows what else hangover).


----------



## Rocklobster

use a melon baller for small balls..just scoop and use the edge of the bowl to pack it. Use a spoon or a finger to pop it out on the cookie sheet..done

Small ice cream scoops work well..


----------



## dragnlaw

I also have never had a frozen bought meatball that wasn't gross.  I believe one of the reasons being is they use a machine to mix.  This makes them more paste like and thoroughly disgusting. I have had meatballs at parties and admit to trying more than one but usually because I liked the sauce!

Use only your fingers to mix your ingredients. Keep them stiff and using a kneading motion, bring ingredients in from the edges and poke them down into the centre.  This goes for meatballs and meatloaf. 

Another key ingredients is stale bread 'croutons' soaked in milk, squeeze out excess milk and incorporate into your meat.  
They become unbelievably tender!  

Want a quick meal without all the mixing? Just make a huge batch and freeze them! - Homemade frozen meatballs right beside your frozen sauce you always have on hand.

I also bought a meatball gadget, looks like a pair of scissors. Melon baller and ice-cream scoops for different sizes but like my 1" gadget best. 
Just dip in water between scoops. Much easier to release.


----------



## tenspeed

Rocklobster said:


> use a melon baller for small balls.


  I like mine a little bigger than melon ball size, somewhat smaller than a ping pong ball.

  But you can make them any size you want.  After all, you are the Lou Rawls of your Italian meat balls (apologies to Chef John).


----------



## Roll_Bones

tenspeed said:


> I think I know why.





GotGarlic said:


> I thought the exact same thing lol



No recipe. That's correct. I'm not digging through those cards to find a recipe.  Heck I'm not even sure where the little box is my wife uses. I like the idea they are a bit different each time.
And I'm not Googling multiple recipes to make something I already know how to make.



Rocklobster said:


> So, not agreeing with somebody is closed  minded? Well color me closed minded. I'll take my chances with home made..



I said as "close minded" as I was close minded and meant no disrespect.
So, just because something came prepared in advance it must be bad?
I would imagine your ingredient list would be similar to the one on prepared sausages.  I guess you don't eat them either.

Of course they will not be as good (well maybe not in every case depending on who's making them) as fresh homemade.
No one is going to dispute that fact.

The whole premise of my thread was to ask if anyone had tried Costco frozen meatballs.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> No recipe. That's correct. I'm not digging through those cards to find a recipe.  Heck I'm not even sure where the little box is my wife uses. I like the idea they are a bit different each time.
> And I'm not Googling multiple recipes to make something I already know how to make.



There are other ways to save favorite recipes in a more convenient way. 

It sounded like you wanted to use frozen because they always turn out the same way, unlike your homemade ones, which are never the same, which came across as "not as good." 



Roll_Bones said:


> I said as "close minded" as I was close minded and meant no disrespect.



You said 



Roll_Bones said:


> I guess you guys are as closed minded as I was before those meatballs last Christmas.



So you're calling all of us close-minded because we don't like something you like. 



Roll_Bones said:


> So, just because something came prepared in advance it must be bad?



Not necessarily. You were asking specifically about meatballs. 



Roll_Bones said:


> The whole premise of my thread was to ask if anyone had tried Costco frozen meatballs.



That might have been what you intended, but the title of the thread just asks about frozen meatballs. So that's what we responded to.


----------



## dragnlaw

Roll_Bones said:


> I'm not digging through those cards to find a recipe.
> And I'm not Googling multiple recipes to make something I already know how to make.
> 
> 
> .



*LOL  -  Hey! that's half the fun!*


----------



## Rocklobster

I'm not offended in any way..honestly..I just like to encourage cooking from scratch with whole foods...I mean..that's why we are all here on this forum, after all..


----------



## buckytom

If this were on a road trip, I would say to every thing there is a season, and a time for every purpose.

TURN!


----------



## caseydog

tenspeed said:


> I like mine a little bigger than melon ball size, somewhat smaller than a ping pong ball.
> 
> But you can make them any size you want.  After all, you are the Lou Rawls of your Italian meat balls (apologies to Chef John).



I just suggested the scoop to make it easier for the OP to get uniform meatballs. For someone who is intimidated by the thought of making meatballs, I want to keep it as easy as possible. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

To the thin-skined (you know who you are), RTB said *he* was closed minded about frozen meatballs until *he* tried the ones his sister made, and suggested that we may be, too. I got the meaning, and wasn't offended, but then, I don't look for opportunities to be offended (and then have to have the last word). 

*Now, back to the topic.* 

As I posted before, I have not eaten COSTCO frozen meatballs.

Also, you may want to check your grocer's meat department for fresh meatballs. What you don't use right away, you can freeze to have on hand. 

Finally, meatballs are not as difficult as you think they are. They are actually pretty easy. And, you get the added reward of a new cooking skill. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> If this were on a road trip, I would say to every thing there is a season, and a time for every purpose.
> 
> TURN!



Hmmmmm, you should think about putting that to music. 

CD


----------



## CraigC

Caslon said:


> There's no way I'm able to cook meatballs. You have to add pork to the beef.  Too advanced for me.  I buy frozen meatballs, but I'm sure to check the ingredients  to see that it includes pork, not just beef.



My "go to" Italian-American meatballs are just beef. I know there are recipes that just use veal and then there are those that use just pork.


----------



## Roll_Bones

caseydog said:


> To the thin-skined (you know who you are), RTB said *he* was closed minded about frozen meatballs until *he* tried the ones his sister made, and suggested that we may be, too. I got the meaning, and wasn't offended, but then, I don't look for opportunities to be offended (and then have to have the last word).
> 
> *Now, back to the topic.*
> 
> As I posted before, I have not eaten COSTCO frozen meatballs.
> Also, you may want to check your grocer's meat department for fresh meatballs. What you don't use right away, you can freeze to have on hand.
> Finally, meatballs are not as difficult as you think they are. They are actually pretty easy. And, you get the added reward of a new cooking skill.
> CD



Thanks. That is exactly what I meant. 
My grocer does have them all the time in the meat case. We have no butchers here.  Only grocery store butchers.  I never thought about trying them as I always make my own.

I don't have issue with slight changes in the outcome when making meatballs, meatloaf and stuffed vegetables.  
I have always made my own.  I guess I could make a written recipe to follow to get a consistent result.
Its not that I cannot make them myself.  I was looking for reviews on Costco meatballs.
Nothing more.  Thanks again.


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> To the thin-skined (you know who you are)... but then, I don't look for opportunities to be offended.


Hiding behind snide sideways comments is silly. If you have something to say, have the courage to come right out and say it to whomever you are talking to.



caseydog said:


> (and then have to have the last word)


This is nothing more than an attempt to silence others. Knock it off.



caseydog said:


> *Now, back to the topic.*


Whatever would we do without you to decide how a thread unfolds?


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> Hiding behind snide sideways comments is silly. If you have something to say, have the courage to come right out and say it to whomever you are talking to.
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than an attempt to silence others. Knock it off.
> 
> 
> Whatever would we do without you to decide how a thread unfolds?



GG, _this post is for you_... and thanks for proving my point. I bet you can't resist replying to this post, too. It's like an itch you just have to scratch, isn't it? 

CD


----------



## tenspeed

Here's a Chef John video for those homemademeatballophobes (is that a word?):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKjmdrMA2t8


----------



## GotGarlic

tenspeed said:


> Here's a Chef John video for those homemademeatballophobes (is that a word?):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKjmdrMA2t8


Kewl


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> Last Christmas Eve, my daughter brought a slow cooker filled with meatballs and a semi sweet sauce. Garlicy!
> They were fabulous and frankly I was expecting them to be terrible. I was wrong.
> She got them at Aldi along with the sauce recipe?
> Note: It looks like they are seasonal at Aldi as my wife has not seen them.
> 
> In Costco's magazine, they highlighted their frozen Italian meatballs once  and ever since, I have wanted to try them.
> However, 100 meatballs is not a trial size. And I have not had the luck to taste them at the little food tasting stations.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried the Costco frozen Italian meatballs? Good? Bad? Buy again?


To be honest, Bones, I'd make my own. (I'm fortunate in that I have known my butcher since before he inherited his grandfather's & father's shop so I know his stuff is good). If you make your own you control the quality and can find a recipe you like tweak it to your taste.

They are no trouble to make and take less time and effort than traipsing off to the store to buy the ready-made ones. And you control the number you have in the freezer.


----------



## letscook

Every family gathering Mostly Christmas, My mom would make her meatballs and winnies. It wouldn't be a family gathering without grama Ellies crockpot full of these. She would buy a bag of the smaller size meatball, put them in the crockpot frozen then she would mix up equal amounts of grape jelly and Heinz chili sauce (the sweet chili sauce in a bottle) Then pour them over the meatballs. Once the Meatball were heated through she would add the little cocktail winnies . 2 small pkgs or one large. 
Just let them heat on low as all are cooked already. If she thawed the meatballs first she would put everything in at once. It was the first thing everyone went for.


----------



## GotGarlic

letscook said:


> Every family gathering Mostly Christmas, My mom would make her meatballs and winnies. It wouldn't be a family gathering without grama Ellies crockpot full of these. She would buy a bag of the smaller size meatball, put them in the crockpot frozen then she would mix up equal amounts of grape jelly and Heinz chili sauce (the sweet chili sauce in a bottle) Then pour them over the meatballs. Once the Meatball were heated through she would add the little cocktail winnies . 2 small pkgs or one large.
> Just let them heat on low as all are cooked already. If she thawed the meatballs first she would put everything in at once. It was the first thing everyone went for.


Do you mean cocktail weenies - little sausages? 

That's a delicious, classic recipe from Betty Crocker.


----------



## letscook

Yes the packs of the cocktail winnies ( mini hot dogs)  or you can use  what they call little smokies


Was it a Betty Crocker recipes? , never knew where she got the recipe from, Just she made them for years and they were good. She use to make the meatballs herself till she discovered frozen ones.  I remember the day she discovered them.  She called everyone and Asked Did you know they sell frozen meatballs?  We all laughed. They were good either way.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mad Cook said:


> To be honest, Bones, I'd make my own. (I'm fortunate in that I have known my butcher since before he inherited his grandfather's & father's shop so I know his stuff is good). If you make your own you control the quality and can find a recipe you like tweak it to your taste.
> 
> They are no trouble to make and take less time and effort than traipsing off to the store to buy the ready-made ones. And you control the number you have in the freezer.



Thanks.
I have always made my own and have never ever purchased  pre-made frozen or fresh meatballs.

As far as just as easy, I must disagree.
Making homemade meatballs is time consuming and frankly a lot of work.
We go to Costco once every three months or so.  We go on Monday in fact.
I'm not going to buy the meatballs unless I get to try them first.
I would buy the ones my daughter brought over as a convenience.
I already make and store/freeze marinara sauce in small containers. Enough for about four servings.
If the Costco meatballs were good, I could have dinner ready in minutes.

Thanks again!


----------



## DKRich

Ok . . super snob me . .  frozen meatballs sounds oh so... convenience store.

A good meatball is fresh and flavoursome   . . . do we lose that in freezing?

Rich


----------



## dragnlaw

For the record I agree with DK.

Frozen meatballs that I have purchased have - to me - been absolutely disgusting.  Obviously I have never bought many, for the above reason.  Tried some years ago - yech.  Then tried them about 2 winters ago on the glowing recommendation of staff - yech again. 

I make my own and have found a couple of recipes I really like.  I have frozen them but am not super thrilled but it could be I keep them too long, I don't know.  

Perhaps if I froze them before cooking?


----------



## Termy

Hello three year old thread !

One time a long time ago we got our hands on a bunch of ground meat. I decided I was going to make 100 meatballs. 

I froze them. They came out alright but freezing took something out of them. The flavor had dulled. Surprisingly the texture was pretty good. 

T


----------



## taxlady

Termy said:


> Hello three year old thread !
> 
> One time a long time ago we got our hands on a bunch of ground meat. I decided I was going to make 100 meatballs.
> 
> I froze them. They came out alright but freezing took something out of them. The flavor had dulled. Surprisingly the texture was pretty good.
> 
> T



I frequent a Danish cooking site. In the comments sections below the recipes, someone often asks if a recipe is suitable for freezing. They often get a reply or two saying that, if they want to freeze the recipe, they should increase the amount of seasonings.


----------

